

Javatari: A multiplayer Atari 2600 emulator written in pure Java  - ppeccin
http://javatari.org

======
eric_bullington
I would love nothing more than to play Defender or Yar's Revenge, but I can't
bring myself to execute arbitrary binaries downloaded off the internet. Any
safe place where one can download or buy roms? If whoever owns Atari now were
smart, they'd sell them through a legitimate online marketplace so we could
safely run them on very nice 2600 emulators like this one.

EDIT: Found an answer, waking up half my family in the process (Yar's revenge
is not a low-volume game). Atari does, in fact, both sell and offer some of
their old 2600 games for free: <http://atari.com/arcade/arcade/yars-revenge>

~~~
adgar
Use a virtual machine.

~~~
charliesome
Console emulators _are_ virtual machines. I'm not sure what the GP is
concerned about.

~~~
adgar
Virtual machines can be insecure if they contain bugs. When it comes to
providing a secure execution environment, I trust Virtualbox more than I trust
any JVM, most of which I trust more than I trust any console emulator.

------
gkarness
Awesome interface! You have to find your own ROM files to play, but its
easy... Just drag and drop ROM links from websites directly over the screen
and BAM!

------
saddino
Such a nice project, but both the name and logo infringe on Atari trademarks.
Why risk it?

------
willhsiung
Thanks - been many years since playing the 2600 and brings back memories!

------
cintiapersona
Playing space invaders at the office with friends right now

------
carolsales
Wow that IS vintage :-)))

------
nnnnni
COMBAT!!

